# Mera Pehla Pehla Video Card



## rchi84 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey guys

Something light hearted for a change. Which was the first 3D card you purchased for gaming? And when?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

None. Never


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

but nice thread

mine was - Galaxy Geforce FX5500. dont remember when


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 12, 2011)

are IGPs included?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine was nvidia 6200-tc from xfx and bought it sometime in 2004 for 2.5k. It had a silent passive cooler. I bought it to play devil may cry 3 , which needed a gpu to run and did not even start on my 915g igp. I had a p4 based rig earlier.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

None until now


----------



## Cilus (Feb 13, 2011)

In my case it is Gainward 6800 Ultra, bought from US in the year 2004.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 13, 2011)

nVIDIA 7100 in 2006 to play sands of time. Using it till date and maybe upto next month


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mx 440


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

Pehla pehla card- Palit 9500 gt and it still my only card.

It rocks!


----------



## digibrush (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice thread!!
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/7615/gcards.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

btw.. @rchi81

what is your pehla card,?


----------



## rchi84 (Feb 13, 2011)

@funkysourav Sorry, but we are talking about Additional video cards here  

I didn't dedicate this thread to first 3D cards because there are some people who bought their first computers before the advent of Direct X and Glide Api. Onboard video was still a concept in those days.

well, in my case, my first add in card was a Matrox MGA bought in 96 with 2 MB Vram. It let me play Cricket 97 smoothly, more than anyone else on the block. And in Tomb Raider 2, you could change resolution and color depth by hitting the F2 keys. My video card used to change the res in a second while others would have to wait to see the changes take effect.

My first 3d Card was a Diamond Monster 3D II in 97, to play Carmageddon 2 and Hexen 2 in 3DFX.

Sigh! those were the days..

@digibrush Nice idea to catalogue your cards  Reminds you of all the (Parents') money spent on "Computer Games" right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

Carmegedon 2..great game..

Played the demo for around a year.. Put the entire city in flames!

Ontopic-
bought my card around August 09


----------



## asingh (Feb 13, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> @funkysourav Sorry, but we are talking about Additional video cards here
> 
> I didn't dedicate this thread to first 3D cards because there are some people who bought their first computers before the advent of Direct X and Glide Api. Onboard video was still a concept in those days.
> 
> ...




7800GT.

By the way there is a whole section dedicated to Voodoo cards on guru3d. Give it a shot. Those guys are crazies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> My first 3d Card was a Diamond Monster 3D II in 97, to play Carmageddon 2 and Hexen 2 in 3DFX.



1997  i was in 7th class & hadn't touched the keyboard or mouse...
hence my 1st video card is written below in siggy


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 13, 2011)

My first Video Card is the one mentioned in my siggy...got it in december last year for 7.1k


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 13, 2011)

XFX 7200 GS for p4
Sparkle 9500 GT for p4 again
Sapphire HD 5670 for Athlon II X4


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2011)

nVidia FX 5200 AGP 8x ----> *img59.imageshack.us/img59/6114/13022011172.th.jpg

nVidia 6600GT AGP 8x: It died. 

Both were bought together. One for my father to play games and one for me.  Then my 6600GT died after 3 years, my father ditched his machine and I started using 5200.


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 13, 2011)

I will buy my first card in a month or two. Not joking!!! I'm serious. I'm still using my sweet Pentium 3 which has only 16 Mb inbuilt graphics memory. I'm planning to buy a 256-512 Mb card. How was your experience about your first graphics card?

Anyway, nice thread. 

Hello! Digibrush!
How was your experience about Pentium 3?


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 13, 2011)

6500GT,256mb played crysis with it on a 15" CRT lol still have it lying around somewhere, hopefully it still works


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

It was teh Palit 8600GT for me. Awesome gpu. Top notch performer till its last bits of rendering.


----------



## himangshu (Feb 13, 2011)

My first gpu is mentioned in my sig. I bought it in December 2009.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 13, 2011)

ico said:


> nVidia FX 5200 AGP 8x ----> *img59.imageshack.us/img59/6114/13022011172.th.jpg
> 
> nVidia 6600GT AGP 8x: It died.
> 
> Both were bought together. *One for my father to play games* and one for me.  Then my 6600GT died after 3 years, my father ditched his machine and I started using 5200.



your dad played games
man that's so coooooooool

my old man hates the sight of me playing games on my pc


----------



## digibrush (Feb 13, 2011)

@rchi84, Lol!!



AshutoshM said:


> Hello! Digibrush!
> How was your experience about Pentium 3?



Ya! that was my 1st pc, 440ZX motherboard with 550mhz intel pentium III CPU(*slot type*), 128 mb of Ram and 10.2 gb HDD . 
My first gaming experience was Roadrush!

It was in the year 2000 and its AGP card was 8mb SIS, which I replaced with ATI later.
still running with a lots of sweet memories.


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 13, 2011)

digibrush said:


> @rchi84, Lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





digibrush said:


> @rchi84, Lol!!
> 
> 
> My is a Pentium 3, 866 Mhz, 512Mb RAM (earlier 64 Mb), 180 Gb HDD (earlier 20 Gb). But, I have no AGP ports, only 3 PCI slots. My first game was also Roadrash and is still one of my favourite game. When I firstly played Roadrash on my sweet Pentium 3, I couldn't think of anything good than that. I'm going to get a graphics card 128 or 512 Mb in a month or two.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2011)

XFX Geforce 7300LE


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2011)

my 1st card, HD5670. brought in Summer of 10....... 2010.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine was Nvidia FX5200 128MB from Gigabyte


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/166/001ots.jpg

here is a pic of my 5500 256mb galaxy. very good condition na? 

last year i did all that to see hows a chip looks.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2011)

i got it from one of my friend for 400 Rs...it was a Geforce 64mb card way back in 2004 just to play POP-warrior within...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2011)

mines is actually a Nvidia 7050i inbuilt motherboard card


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 19, 2011)

Geforce fx 5200 128mb! It let me play prince of persia!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 19, 2011)

^^same here. i got fx5500 to play sands of time 
was a nice game.


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2011)

mx 4000, couldn't let me play POP :/
*images.highspeedbackbone.net/skuimages/large/P450-7253b.jpg
6600,  played most wanted etc
*www.nvidia.com/docs/IO/24109/geforce_6600.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2011)

not one yet. Integrated gfx user.


----------



## monkey (Mar 19, 2011)

Pixelview's Intel i740 bought in 1998...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2011)

Radeon Xpress 200 IGP. played Fear2 with everything set to low at 640X480.

never played any POP game.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> not one yet. Integrated gfx user.



which mobo and cpu do you have or you are using console for playing games ?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 20, 2011)

my first was 8600gt in 2007 which died within a year and xfx replaced it with 9400gt ( i had a good fight with them about the replacement)..so, in 2008 bought 9600gt which i'm still using and gave my 9400gt to my mom..man, she is really, really good in diablo 2


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

My first IGP was *S3 ProSavage 8 Video Integrated* in 2001 used to play roadrash, quake 3, XG2, Jet moto, etc.... 
Bought new PC with *XFX 8600gt 256mb* in 2008....
Gave that PC to my bro n bought new PC in 2009 with *XFX 9800gt 512mb*(config in siggy)....
9800gt is damn good, Played *Black OPS with high settings, 4xAA, 1440*900 res. with 30-35fps*


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2011)

I have still to buy my "Pehla pehla" card! 
Yups, I dont have any


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

masterkd said:


> gave my 9400gt to my mom..man, she is really, really good in diablo 2



your mom plays game? that also D2? WOW.

a few days ago ico told his dad plays game, now your mom. thankfully, my parents don't play game. actually don't know how to use PC


----------



## Bhav (Mar 20, 2011)

my first card was MSI 9400GT now i was using 560gtx SLI


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Yups, I dont have any



get one and post in here.



Sam said:


> your mom plays game? that also D2? WOW.
> 
> a few days ago ico told his dad plays game, now your mom. thankfully, my parents don't play game. actually don't know how to use PC



same here


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> get one and post in here.



I am trying to. Meanwhile, you can help me get one, from this query:
Post# 13276 of this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ted-general-queries-here-443.html#post1355612


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine is 7600GS......


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> None. Never



same here....no GFX card yet...on-board rocks


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> which mobo and cpu do you have or you are using console for playing games ?


ASUS M2A-VM and AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (Brisbane). Integrated ATI X1250 is the graphics.
I play old games, pre 2008 or low demanding indie games. Can live pretty much without a graphics card to be honest, and not really tempted by recent and upcoming games this year apart from Rage, and Portal 2 which might tempt me to get a gfx card. 
Not a console user btw, the only console I ever owned was a NES clone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> your mom plays game? that also D2? WOW.
> 
> a few days ago ico told his dad plays game, now your mom. thankfully, my parents don't play game. actually don't know how to use PC



yup my mom also dont know the use of PC....
& my Dad uses PC once in a while for listening music & editing MSWord/Excel 

but my frnd's Dad plays solitare 

@ico: which game does ur Dad play?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

my dad *if* plays, he likes solitaire.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 21, 2011)

SIS 6326. Worst card in the history. No OpenGL support, even IGPs had OpenGL support back in 2001. 
*82.114.193.227/vga2/images/stories/vlask/sis/6326f.jpg

Had to buy a nVidia Riva TNT2 in a month or two so I could play Quake 3.
*img.tomshardware.com/us/1999/03/12/nvidia_rocks_the_boat_with_tnt2/tnt2.jpg

Tomshardware


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2011)

Sparkle nVidia GeForce 7200GS


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> not one yet. Integrated gfx user.



bhai bhai


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Liverpool_fan said:
> 
> 
> > not one yet. Integrated gfx user.
> ...



Ahem ahem... another bhai


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2011)

*RIVA TNT II ..... back in 1998/99* I guess ....... Payed 6000 for it (6 months saving) was doing graduation at that time .... Quake II, BLOOD, Shadow Warrior were the games ...
3Dfx's Voodoo was the chipset at the top at that time and TNT II was launched by nVidia to compete 3Dfx's upcoming Voodoo3 chipset with a blazing clock speed of 150Mhz and 16MB Mem ...

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/4532/tnt2.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ good old memories 



vineet369 said:


> I am trying to. Meanwhile, you can help me get one, from this query:
> Post# 13276 of this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ted-general-queries-here-443.html#post1355612



you got it there.



Liverpool_fan said:


> ASUS M2A-VM and AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (Brisbane). Integrated ATI X1250 is the graphics.
> I play old games, pre 2008 or low demanding indie games. Can live pretty much without a graphics card to be honest, and not really tempted by recent and upcoming games this year apart from Rage, and Portal 2 which might tempt me to get a gfx card.
> Not a console user btw, the only console I ever owned was a NES clone.



Ok.. thanks.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine was Radeon X1300 Series card don't remember exact model number/


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, looking at the pics in this thread.. you realise just how humongous our GPUs have become.

In complete contrast, when I look at pics of my old PII 266 CPU, it looks huge, compared to the Sandy CPUS today..


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> your mom plays game? that also D2? WOW.
> 
> a few days ago ico told his dad plays game, now your mom. thankfully, my parents don't play game. actually don't know how to use PC


Its a boon, if they knew how to use a pc then I would have been grounded ages ago over some questionable content 

My first card was an ATI X1900XTX, imported it from singapore through my cousin(forgot price but was cheaper than here, much much cheaper)

*images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/productimage/14-195-003-09.jpg

Then got this:

*images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/productimage/14-130-376-02.jpg

And finally the one in the sig, my motto was alway to play everything maxed out(gfx wh0re) and all my purchases were worth it.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Ummm.. seeing the above pictures, my mouth got filled with water... yummy...
Is it bad manners to stare them?


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 27, 2011)

None till now, using dedicated 256, lol.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Ummm.. seeing the above pictures, my mouth got filled with water... yummy...
> Is it bad manners to stare them?


No, but make sure your eyes don't come out of the socket  I just realized I've spent as much behind pcs as a car(maruti 800), damn upgrade bug.


----------

